# keeping a healthy coat for dogs



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i have heard of some ways to keep a good coat for your dog. i know a teaspoon of olive oil helpls get rid of dandruf. but i have heard eggs keep a shiny smooth coat. if this is true do i give raw eggs or cooked. i take pride in my dogs coat i just want to know ways i can keep it nice.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it has to do with giving your dog a good healthy diet, which means that the ingredients have alot of the stuff that help, like fish meal, various oils, etc... I haven't looked into it too much, because I hate having too many options lol. As far as your egg question, I would feed it raw. Dogs digestive system are able to do it with raw meat and chicken, why not eggs right? Plus, less work for you


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I give my dogs Brewers yeast tabs!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Good Healthy Shiny Coat

You really want to:
- feed a good diet
- keep the dog in good health
- exercise daily

Extra things to add are:
- raw egg
- fish oil
- brushing to pull out the dead fur & to bring the natural oils to the fur
- horse grooming stone, great for pulling out the dead hair and bringing up the natural oils from the skin 
horsegroomingsupplies.com

Best of luck

Deb


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*Agreed, using a good foundation such as dog food is the best option then adding necessary oils. Fish oil,olive oil,cod liver,flax oil,salmon oil, and meat with natural oils.*



geisthexe said:


> Good Healthy Shiny Coat
> 
> You really want to:
> - feed a good diet
> ...


----------

